# BeeKeeper's hives



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Found a video on YouTube about "making" more bees using RoseHives






This is based out of Ireland from a guy who has been keeping bees for over 35 years. I imagine that he has some great knowledge. For those who keep bees, what are your thoughts on this RoseHive?

Website for them is: http://www.rosebeehives.com/


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Interesting vid Naekid, thanks for posting.

Im not a bee keeper yet, though I do hope to be. I would be interested to know if this is significantly different from other methods. It does not seem to be, but thats just based on what Ive read.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for that post. It was interesting. Don't know anything about bees, but am super thankful that a neighbor keeps several hives.


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Very cool


Survive and Thrive


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

FatTire is right, this is pretty standard procedure. The only "difference" between "standard" hives and the "rose hive" is that they use all the same depth boxes. The ironic thing is, here in western Canada that has more or less always been the standard for commercial producers anyways. I have never bothered with shallow supers except on rare occasions and most big operators don't either. The reason many hobbyists use shallow or medium depth is because full boxes of honey are very heavy.

Otherwise the info in the video was good imo, fairly good explanation of a split (albeit a harsh one by dividing so many ways). For anyone keeping bees overwintering and splits are becoming an important consideration. I just checked and a 3lb package of jet-setting healthy bees from New Zealand is about $165 this spring


----------

